# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  φοβαμαι τη φωτια

## Forevermore

Καλησπερα και απο μενα, καινουριο μελος εδω.

Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα.. τρεμω στην ιδεα της φωτιας.
Παντα ειχα ενα μικρο αγχος οταν μαγειρευα και κατι δεν πηγαινε καλα, αλλα τωρα εχει παραγινει το κακο.
Καπνιζω και στα μισα το σβηνω γιατι φοβαμαι οτι μπορει να πεσει κατω, να μη το βρισκω και να γινει η ζημια.
Μαγειρευω σε χαμηλη φωτια αλλα δεν τιγανιζω.
Φοβαμαι τον μικροκυμματων, την τοστιερα.
Φοβαμαι τους γειτονες οταν μαγειρευουν,γιατι συχνα καινε το φαγητο.
Συνεχεια νομιζω οτι μυριζω κατι καμμενο ενω πιθανοτατα να ειναι η ιδεα μου.

Αν το παθαινει κ καποιος αλλος αυτο,θα ηταν χρησιμο να μου πει πως το αντιμετωπιζει. 

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων:)

----------


## Xfactor

> Καλησπερα και απο μενα, καινουριο μελος εδω.
> 
> Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα.. τρεμω στην ιδεα της φωτιας.
> Παντα ειχα ενα μικρο αγχος οταν μαγειρευα και κατι δεν πηγαινε καλα, αλλα τωρα εχει παραγινει το κακο.
> Καπνιζω και στα μισα το σβηνω γιατι φοβαμαι οτι μπορει να πεσει κατω, να μη το βρισκω και να γινει η ζημια.
> Μαγειρευω σε χαμηλη φωτια αλλα δεν τιγανιζω.
> Φοβαμαι τον μικροκυμματων, την τοστιερα.
> Φοβαμαι τους γειτονες οταν μαγειρευουν,γιατι συχνα καινε το φαγητο.
> Συνεχεια νομιζω οτι μυριζω κατι καμμενο ενω πιθανοτατα να ειναι η ιδεα μου.
> ...


μαλιστα ...νομιζω ότι πρόκειται για καποιους ειδος φοβια....συνηθως αντιμετωπίζονται όταν κανεις ακριβως το αντιθετο της αντιμετωπίζεις και δεν υποκυπτεις κάθε φορα στην φοβια...με εκθεση στον φοβο....
θα ηταν καλυτερ ανα συμβουλευτείς έναν ειδικο αν δεν το εχεις κανει ηδη.....να φανταστω ότι το εχεις χρονια...σου ειχε συμβει κατι σχετικο με την φωτια? εχεις καποια τραυματικη εμπειρια? η μια μερα ξυπνησες και αρχισες να φοβάσαι?,......παντως κανε κατι γτ οσο δεν το αντιμετωπίζεις ο φοβος θα διογκώνεται και θα σ κυριευει

----------


## mila

Σαν εμμονή ακούγεται αυτό...

Όντως, μήπως έχεις καμία τραυματική εμπειρία;

----------


## Forevermore

Τιποτα ιδιαίτερο πέρα από πολύ μικρά περιστατικά.
Το μοναδικό που συμβαίνει τον τελευταίο καιρό είναι ότι οι γείτονες μου καίνε συνέχεια τα φαγητά κ έχω το μυαλό μου εκεί ώστε αν γίνει κάτι να προλάβω.
Κατά τ αλλά,το έχω τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια κ όσο πάει χειροτερεύει . 
Γνώρισα ένα πυροσβεστη κ δεν φαντάζεστε πόσο μεγάλη ασφάλεια ένιωσα. 
Έχω σκεφτεί κ εγω να μιλήσω σε ψυχολόγο αλλά προσπαθώ μέχρι τότε ν το αντιμετωπίσω μονη μου,όσο γίνεται.

----------


## little

Καλησπέρα!
Ναι μάλλον πρέπει να μιλήσεις με έναν ψυχολόγο, αν έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται πολύ έντονο. Πχ να μην κοιμασαι γιατι ανησυχεις μην παρει φωτια το σπιτι.
Αλλιως οκ αν φοβόμουν μια στο τόσο έστω και χωρίς λόγο δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχεις.

----------


## mila

Αν δεν κάπνιζες θα σου πρότεινα να αγοράσεις ανιχνευτή καπνού, μπας και ησυχάσεις κάπως... αλλά αφού καπνίζεις, βρες έναν ειδικό να μιλήσεις για να σε ηρεμήσει κάπως.

----------


## little

ειναι αφορμή να κόψεις το τσιγάρο κιολας :p

----------


## John11

> Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα.. τρεμω στην ιδεα της φωτιας.
> Παντα ειχα ενα μικρο αγχος οταν μαγειρευα και κατι δεν πηγαινε καλα, αλλα τωρα εχει παραγινει το κακο.
> Καπνιζω και στα μισα το σβηνω γιατι φοβαμαι οτι μπορει να πεσει κατω, να μη το βρισκω και να γινει η ζημια.
> Μαγειρευω σε χαμηλη φωτια αλλα δεν τιγανιζω.


Για μένα δεν είναι κακό να φοβάται κανείς τη φωτιά.
Είμαστε ευάλωτα πλάσματα, και συνεχώς θα έχουμε πολλούς κινδύνους μπροστά μας. Αν ο ένας βλέπει τον ένα κίνδυνο και ο άλλος τον άλλο δεν έχει και πολλή μεγάλη σημασία, έτσι δεν είναι;
Άλλος φοβάται τις αντιβιώσεις, άλλος τα φάρμακα γενικά, άλλος τις αράχνες, άλλος γενικότερα την αρρώστεια ή το θάνατο.
Δεν είμαστε ρομπότ, υπάρχει πάντα ο φόβος σαν συναίσθημα. Έρχονται λοιπόν οι άλλοι και μας λένε ότι δεν είναι σωστό. Και τότε ξεκινάμε να αναρρωτιόμαστε και να θέλουμε να βρούμε τρόπο να ξεφύγουμε από το φόβο. Αυτό είναι το κακό και όχι ο φόβος. Αντίθετα, ο φόβος μας είναι και μια ευκαιρία για να αποκτήσουμε καλές σχέσεις και με άλλους ανθρώπους. Ο Mr τέλειος δεν υπάρχει και γι' αυτό δεν πρέπει να τον ψάχνουμε.
Έτσι, σκέφτομαι εγώ. Όμως δεν σου κρύβω ότι σε αυτή την κοινωνία που ο Mr τέλειος είναι "υπαρκτός" στο μυαλό μας, με επηρεάζει και εμένα.

----------


## giorgos panou

,,,μα και ποιος δεν φοβουτε την φωτια!! προσωπικαπαρα το οτι ειμαι "καμενος" πακυς την φοβουμαι!!
Προσωπικα ,νομιζω οτι αν παρακολουθουσες μαθηματα πυρασφαλειας ισως , λεω!, ισως! να βοηθουσαν να καταλαβεις την φωτια το τριγωνοκ.α. , το λεω διοτις υπαρχει η θεωρια καποιον ψυχοθεραπευτων , πως μαθενωντας και οικιοποιωντας σε με τον εχθρο σου, τον φοβο σου, τον μαθενεις κι παυεις να τον φοβουσε τοσο πολυ!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το πιο πιθανο ειναι οταν εισουν μικρος να ειδες καπια ταινια με φωτιες αγνωστο αν το θυμασαι.

----------


## akis1

δεν κάνω καμια διάγνωση.. αλλα είναι μια εμμονη ιδέα όταν έχεις το νου σου κάπου συγκεκριμένα.. αυτο σου χαλάει την ποιότητα τις ζωής σου.. πρέπει να το αντιμετώπισης άμεσα.. δεν γίνετε να φοβάσαι συνεχεια..! φιλικά στα λέω..!

----------


## John11

> δεν κάνω καμια διάγνωση.. αλλα είναι μια εμμονη ιδέα όταν έχεις το νου σου κάπου συγκεκριμένα.. αυτο σου χαλάει την ποιότητα τις ζωής σου.. πρέπει να το αντιμετώπισης άμεσα.. δεν γίνετε να φοβάσαι συνεχεια..! φιλικά στα λέω..!


Εγώ έχω την αντίθετη σκέψη. Θα μπορούσες να δεχθείς ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα 99% να κάνεις λάθος και εγώ να έχω δίκιο;
Έκανα edit για να εξηγήσω καλύτερα. Δεν θα είχα μεγάλο πρόβλημα να κάνω παρέα με κάποιον που φοβάται έτσι τη φωτιά. Εντάξει, θα με ξένιζε λίγο, αλλά δεν θα με πείραζε πολύ. Προφανώς και θα δημιουργούσε κάποιες μικρές δυσκολίες, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς τόσες δυσκολίες δεν έχουμε; Έχουμε όλοι οι άνθρωποι τόσες μα τόσες πολλές δυσκολίες -και κάποιες δεν αποτελούν "σημάδι" για την κοινωνία- που ούτε καν μπορούμε να ζήσουμε. Ο φόβος της φωτιάς θα με ενοχλούσε; Βλέπω -τώρα πια- πως όχι. Νομίζω, ότι πολύ παλιά είχα ανάλογες σκέψεις σαν αυτή που έχεις τώρα.
Μην παραβλέψουμε ότι η "εμμονή" για την "εμμονή" -όπως τη λες- είναι κάτι ακόμα χειρότερο.
Κρίμα που οι άνθρωποι έχουμε τόσες προκαταλήψεις -δεν βγάζω τον εαυτό μου απ' έξω- και δεν μπορούμε να δεχθούμε την ανθρώπινη φύση, και έτσι μας κάνει να απομονώνουμε τον εαυτό μας από τους άλλους. Επίσης διαπιστώνω ότι το ψέμα κάνει κακό όχι οι εμμονές, οι φόβοι, κλπ. Γιατί τέλος πάντων να ζήσουμε όλη μας τη ζωή παλεύοντας και να μην χαρούμε (στις σχέσεις μας με τους άλλους) τη ζωή μας;

----------


## John11

> Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα.. τρεμω στην ιδεα της φωτιας.





> δεν κάνω καμια διάγνωση.. αλλα είναι μια εμμονη ιδέα όταν έχεις το νου σου κάπου συγκεκριμένα.. αυτο σου χαλάει την ποιότητα τις ζωής σου.. πρέπει να το αντιμετώπισης άμεσα.. δεν γίνετε να φοβάσαι συνεχεια..! φιλικά στα λέω..!


Καλά Forevermore και akis1, δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι ωραία ιδέα μου δώσατε! Έχω τη δυσκολία του πώς μπορώ να καταλαβαίνω τα καινούρια άτομα που γνωρίζω πώς σκέφτονται. Μιλώ αρκετή ώρα, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω, τα καταλαβαίνω μετά από πολύ καιρό. Αν πάλι πω τι δικό μου πρόβλημα, γενικά συμπεριφέρονται με τρόπο που δεν μπορώ να αντιμετωπίσω. Τώρα θα λέω ένα ψέμα πως φοβάμαι τη φωτιά, λέγοντας ακριβώς αυτά που έγραψες Forevermore. Έτσι θα βλέπω τις αντιδράσεις και πώς συμπεριφέρονται στα "ψυχολογικά" θέματα. Δεν το αναλύω περισσότερο. Και είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να πεις και να αντιμετωπίσεις τον άλλο σε κάτι που δεν φοβάσαι και δεν σε επηρεάζει, αντί να πεις το ίδιο το δικό σου πρόβλημα. Σκέφτομαι να το δοκιμάσω.

----------


## elis

Πω πω τζον εισαι σπιρτο

----------


## John11

> Για μένα δεν είναι κακό να φοβάται κανείς τη φωτιά.


Forevermore, έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν κατάλαβες ότι το εννοώ. Και ακόμα περισσότερο, δεν κατάλαβες ότι *είναι* έτσι, δεν έχει κάτι το κακό. Αντίθετα είναι ένα καλό "καμπανάκι" να σε κάνει να καταλαβαίνεις τους άλλους. Τον πρώτο άνθρωπο που δεν θα το καταγράψει στο μυαλό του σαν κακό, να τον κάνεις φίλο. Θα μας τύχουν πολλά στη ζωή, και οι περισσότεροι θα φεύγουν. Αυτοί που δεν θα φύγουν με το παραμικρό -ή και με κάτι μεγαλύτερο- είναι που αξίζουν. 

Έχουμε μάθει να φεύγουμε εύκολα. Αν κάποιος δει τον άλλο να είναι λίγο πιο ντροπαλός φεύγει. Αν δει τον άλλο να είναι λίγο πιο φτωχός φεύγει. Αν δει τον άλλο να είναι λίγο πιο άσχημος φεύγει. Αν δει τον άλλο να φοβάται κάτι φεύγει. Αν δει τον άλλο να μην καταφέρνει κάτι (π.χ. να μην έχει δουλειά) φεύγει. Αν δει τον άλλο να είναι σε κάποιο θέμα πιο "αδύναμος" φεύγει. Υπάρχουν άπειρα παραδείγματα, διδάξου από αυτά. Τώρα είσαι εσύ στη θέση του "αδύναμου" και σου δίνεται η ευκαιρία να καταλάβεις τους ανθρώπους. Μπορεί να μην "φύγει" εντελώς, να μένει μαζί σου και να "υπομένει" το θέμα, αλλά στο μυαλό του θέλει να φύγει. Μακάρι να το είχα καταλάβει αυτό νωρίτερα. Υπήρξαν πολλοί στη ζωή μου που ναι μεν έμεναν μαζί μου, αλλά στην ουσία ήθελαν να φύγουν. Με είχαν διαλέξει σαν "σπουδαίο". Κι όταν έπαψα να είμαι "σπουδαίος" ή όταν νόμισαν ότι δεν είμαι "σπουδαίος" έφυγαν εντελώς ή σχεδόν εντελώς. Αυτό είναι ένα είδος ρατσισμού. Ντράπηκα αρχικά για τις αδυναμίες μου και δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω τους άλλους, αλλά έβλεπα μόνο εμένα. 

Διάβασα κάπου αυτό:
_Είναι παράξενο το πόσο ευάλωτος είναι κανείς στην ατμόσφαιρα που υπάρχει γύρω του· χρειάζεται να νιώθει γύρω του μια φιλική ένταση, μια θερμή προσοχή για ν’ ανθίσει ελεύθερα και φυσικά. Είναι πολύ λίγοι εκείνοι που δημιουργούν αυτή την ατμόσφαιρα, ενώ οι περισσότεροι είναι κατσιασμένοι ψυχολογικά και σωματικά. 
_Δεν χρειάζεται να προσπαθούμε να κρατήσουμε ανθρώπους, καλύτερα αλλάξουμε στάση και επίσης να προσεγγίσουμε καινούριους ανθρώπους. Κι αν δεν ανθίζω ελεύθερα και φυσικά δεν οφείλεται σε εμένα. Σε εμένα μένει μόνο η κατανόηση αυτού του πράγματος.
Όποιος αγαπάει ή έχει κατεύθυνση προς την αγάπη δεν φεύγει τόσο εύκολα. Θυμάμαι στην πρώτη γνωριμία μου με κάποια για επαγγελματικούς λόγους, την "έκοψα" για να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν θέλησα να της πω τις δικές μου δυσκολίες, έννιωσα ότι θα είμαι "χαμένος". Της είπα λοιπόν κάτι άλλο, δηλαδή ότι είμαι σε κατάθλιψη για να δω την αντίδρασή της. Δεν με ρώτησε ούτε σε τι έκταση έχω κατάθλιψη, ούτε πώς είναι η κατάθλιψη για μένα, δεν με ρώτησε *τίποτα μα τίποτα*. Μόνο η *λέξη* κατάθλιψη την έκανε να είναι έτοιμη να φύγει. Απλά κουβέντιασα μαζί της περιμένονοτας το πότε θα φύγει. Και έφυγε. Δεν ήθελε καμμιά συνεργασία.
Σου έδωσα να καταλάβεις πώς το σκέφτομαι;

Α, να πω και κάτι ακόμα. Για να μην βλέπεις αμέσως το είδος της αντίδρασης των άλλων, σημαίνει ότι σε κάποιο βαθμό το έχεις και εσύ (εννοώ αυτή τη "φυγή"). Ίσως σε μικρότερο βαθμό. Αλλά γι' αυτό δικαιολογείς τους άλλους για την αντίδρασή τους. Πώς το ξέρω; Γιατί το είχα και εγώ. Η κατανόηση του εαυτού μας και των συμπεριφορών μας, βοηθάει να καταλαβαίνουμε και τους άλλους.

----------

